# نطيطات وملاعب صابونية للايجار



## الغروووب (16 أغسطس 2013)

*القصور الهوائية

مشروع طموح يهدف للترفيه عن أحبابنا الصغار والكبار.. نسعد بتوفير نطيطات هوائية وملاعب صابونية للإيجار والبيع بمختلف المساحات

للمنطقة الشرقية..

* بأقل من سنة استطعنا الوصول لأكثر من 30 مدرسة في

الخبر/ الظهران/ الدمام.

* رسمنا الابتسامة لأكثر من عشرة ألاف طفل.

* شاركنا في مهرجانات و بازارات خيرية و حصلنا بحمد الله على شهادات شكر وتقدير من عدة لجان خيرية.

* القصور الهوائية هي الجهة الوحيدة التي تمتلك زحليقة القرش المرعب المائية بإرتفاع 7 م

* القصور الهوائية هي الجهة الوحيدة التي تمتلك سفينة سلفر الضخمة 
(ستة ألعاب بلعبة واحدة)

*القصور الهوائية هي الجهة الوحيدة التي لديها الكرة ثلاثية الأبعاد 
(موجودة في سكاي دبي- شاهد آخر صورة ) 

* وصلتنا العاب هوائية جديدة و حصرية غير متوفرة في الأسواق

* جميع العابنا مجربة و مضمونة و تصلح لجميع الاعمار

* خصم خاص للجمعيات الخيرية و اللجان التطوعية 

* التوصيل و التركيب مجاني إلى الخبر و الدمام و الظهران

تابعونا بتويتر @Far7tEid
الأنستقرام Far7tEid

للحجز 0580935019 ​*
*غير موجود في المنتدى يرجى التواصل المباشر​*















































​


----------

